# found pigeon



## bigpond2 (Sep 3, 2016)

looking for help in finding a good home for a lost racing pigeon.I have tried contacting the owner to no avail and from what i gather it would be killed anyway.He/she has been hanging around for almost a week now very friendly and beautiful. I live in western Massachusetts and cannot care for this bird but I am worried predators will kill it. any help or advice would be appreciated!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Be sure to keep the bird contained, and I will check to see if one of our members can help.

Thank you.*


----------



## bigpond2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Thank You!


----------



## bigpond2 (Sep 3, 2016)

*Pic of bird*

here's a pic of the bird


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Gorgeous bird! Looks a lot like our girl Fiona. Very adoptable. Hopefully someone will want this pretty bird.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What city are are you in or near in Western Mass? 

Terry


----------



## bigpond2 (Sep 3, 2016)

Agawam/Feeding Hills


----------



## aworldforgetting (Jul 26, 2016)

bigpond2 said:


> Agawam/Feeding Hills


If nobody else can take it, we may be able to help out in a pinch as we are nearby in Huntington and our aviary is now complete (I saw you commented on the other thread about Velvet, but I figured I'd reply here to consolidate). 

We have four birds living happily in our setup now (two of them are formally paired up - the other rescued racer female we have is too young to mate yet so she and our second male have just been hanging out for now), but adding this one would cause us to have an odd number. We have talked about adding one more pair though, so let me talk to my husband this evening and see if we think that we would be able to help out.

Do you happen to know if it's a male or female from the owners or the age?

I have attached a few pics of our aviary and current flock (in winter the loft area will be boarded up across front with a heat lamp except for an entrance/exit location).


----------



## bigpond2 (Sep 3, 2016)

that would be awesome if you could take her. I have no idea what sex she is a lost racer and the owner would not respond. if you decide you could my husband and i would be glad to drive her up there,my brother used to live in Huntington and I know the area well. thanks for even considering it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

aworldforgetting said:


> If nobody else can take it, we may be able to help out in a pinch as we are nearby in Huntington and our aviary is now complete (I saw you commented on the other thread about Velvet, but I figured I'd reply here to consolidate).
> 
> We have four birds living happily in our setup now (two of them are formally paired up - the other rescued racer female we have is too young to mate yet so she and our second male have just been hanging out for now), but adding this one would cause us to have an odd number. We have talked about adding one more pair though, so let me talk to my husband this evening and see if we think that we would be able to help out.
> 
> ...



That's a cute set up, but be careful with a heat lamp, as they do shatter. They have reptile heaters which are much safer, as long as you can keep the birds from landing on it or touching it. And the branches look really nice, but they are better with flat perches, or a board running across the aviary. I really like it though. Very nice.


----------



## aworldforgetting (Jul 26, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> That's a cute set up, but be careful with a heat lamp, as they do shatter. They have reptile heaters which are much safer, as long as you can keep the birds from landing on it or touching it. And the branches look really nice, but they are better with flat perches, or a board running across the aviary. I really like it though. Very nice.


Thanks! It's hard to see in the picture but there actually are several different stand alone flat landing platforms in a few places up near the loft area and above the door, and then whole floor of the loft is all flat across the width of the enclosure, with a big section to the right of the nesting boxes that they can just hang out on as well.

Thanks for the tip re: the heat lamp -- not sure what kind it was specifically, but we used one in our chicken coop all last winter that worked out well so we'll likely try and use the same thing to start. In the event it doesn't work though or seems precarious with them flying around more than the chickens, we'll definitely look into the reptile heaters.


----------



## aworldforgetting (Jul 26, 2016)

bigpond2 said:


> that would be awesome if you could take her. I have no idea what sex she is a lost racer and the owner would not respond. if you decide you could my husband and i would be glad to drive her up there,my brother used to live in Huntington and I know the area well. thanks for even considering it!


Sure, my husband said that we can take her -- to start we can put her in a separate large dog crate inside the aviary and see if we can ascertain her sex more accurately based on how she acts around the others. From there, we will try and find one more companion to even out the numbers in our group. I'll send you a private message so we can coordinate.


----------

